# Tombstone Drilling Jig



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea! Looks really good.


----------



## function12 (May 17, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Genius. I've been contemplating how to drill holes in my older tombstones without ruining them, and this is the solution.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I built my own drilling jig. I made settings for 2", 3", and 4" foam. If I need to drill any 1 1/2" sheets, I can just lay down a piece of 1/4" plywood and use the 2" setting.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Instead of a jig, I heated a piece of rebar and used a piece of wood to keep it at height as it went into the foam. Worked great. For a larger hole, I'd use metal conduit.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

GREAT way to also make sure you can put the stones in the ground properly! I love this idea!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

I did a simpler version of this jig by drilling a pair of holes in a piece of 2 x 6, and then clamping it in a Workmate. Draw parallel lines on the 2x6 at 1/4" intervals and you can line it up for height in the jaws of the clamp.

Then you take the 2x6 out to the yard and use it to align the rebar when you pound it into the lawn for each tombstone.


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

Brilliant idea , thank you for sharing this .


----------

